# adreset



## rainboteers (Apr 5, 2005)

anyone try this for their anxiety... its a natural approach...i started it a couple days ago... my dr. said it would also give me more energy... i feel worse but surely thats just a coincidence... this time of year mixed with other issues is probably making me worse....

if i keep feeling like this though im considering getting back on lamictal... i was at least calm on that... ive been off of it for a few months and noticed no change unless its just now getting out of my system and im feeling worse now? ugg im scared of how anxious i am...


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2006)

I doubt the lamictal is just now gettin out of ur system after a few months, it's most likely the adreset. What is that exactly? For some reason i've never really believe in herbal or natural methods just for some reason, probably my close-minded up bringing haha


----------

